
Privacy Shield is broken – what are the alternatives? - venturemost
https://www.ecfr.eu/article/commentary_broken_shield_privacy_versus_surveillance_in_europe
======
venturemost
Many US companies relies on Privacy Shield to process and store the data of
European customers on US servers. After Privacy Shield regulation is broken -
what should small to medium companies do?

